# Hi Temp Grease vs. Gear Oil



## eric5899 (Jan 27, 2007)

I just bought 3pt tiller. Both the main gear case (from the pto) and the side case (transfers power down to the tiller shaft) should have 90W gear oil. Unfortunately, the guy that was supposed to prep it went home sick and another guy got it ready for me. The main case is fine but for the side case he used high temp grease on the gears. That housing is just supposed to have 90W gear oil.

Should I take it apart and try to clean off all the grease before I add the gear oil or just add the gear oil and leave the grease on? It's a long haul from the farm so I'd like to fix the problem myself.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome Eric,

The grease should be removed completely and be replaced with 90 WT. gear oil! 

Reason being, the grease will tend to leave the points of gear teeth exposed and will migrate away from the gears themselves let alone it will never enter the shaft bearing surfaces!!

:cowboy: 

Dean


----------



## eric5899 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Dean! Sounds like I'll be doing some cleanup when the temp rises a bit. I was hoping that just adding the 90W to that side housing would eventually displace or mix with the grease but I don't want to chance wrecking a new implement to save myself an hour of work.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Your welcome Eric,

Keep us posted and what brand tiller is it? I have a Land pride that I really like and did have a problem with the filler cap (dip stick) threads but other than that it is a joy to use!!

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## eric5899 (Jan 27, 2007)

Sure. It's a Howard, 45" working width. http://www.kongskilde.com/Soil/Brands/Howard/Rotary+Cultivator/HOWARD+ROTAVATOR+R400S-M.htm


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

eric,

Sorry so late to the matter, and welcome to the fray!!!


One other thing ya might consider.
Warranty!!


The Manufacturer clearly states what the lube requirements are.

Take the tiller back to thedealer and demand he squares things up, or gets you a properly set up Tiller.

The expense of cleaning out the Grease, and the liability on you for doing so, is flatly unacceptable considering that you PAID for the insult.

Call the manufacturer, and wait out the automated telephone answering nazi(Auto secretary) and spill the beans.

The Manufacturer ain't gonna like the potential insult to thier name, any more than you are gonna like the potential insult to the wallet.


Get what ya paid for and accept nothing less.
Hold the dealers heels to the fire.

You are on high ground in the matter.

Stay safe!!
Eddinberry


----------

